# Những Nickname độc đáo - hài hước



## Xinh (6 Tháng mười một 2012)

*
Cùng xem những nickname độc đáo, hài hước nhất từ các diễn đàn, face, Yahoo nhé.
Nick Facebook, Yahoo, Zalo hay
*​*1. Lee Shin - Lý Say Sỉn hay còn gọi là Lý Sỉn -->>> liếc em em sỉn
2. So Hot - Số Hưởng -->>> Sờ   hột
3 Colaavp - Cò Lả, hay Coca Cola ->>> cố lắm vẫn bé
4. Aizen - Ai rên
5. Angel- Ăn Gỗ̀ ->>> Anh  ngố
6. Giun7mau - Giun6mau (tạm dịch: giun xấu máu) ->>>>  Giun thất máu ->> giun mất  máu 
7. Lãng khách - Lãng Nhách 
8. Augustus - Óc chim cút (bản quyền cũa Văng gèn )
9. Yue - Du ế  (bản quyền  cũa Lý Sỉn) hay Dê Ú (bản quyền cũa Xù Zú Nè)
10. hongphi - Hồng Phì ->>>> hôn gái miễn phí
11. Yuki - Yích Cu
12. CaptainSinbad  - Sạc Bin
13. DrakMoon-Blue - Rác Môn Bờ Lu  hay Rác Mún Bỏ Lu
14. 0ngoc: Ôm Ngọc hay Ông Ngốc
15. Tikute: Ti cụt or Tý cút (bản quyền cũa Óc chim Cút)
16. hanlhn: Mít tờ Hân hay làm hết  nổi 
17. Ck: con khỉ (bản quyền cũa Óc chim Cút)
18. Batbai98: bắt bài  (bản quyền cũa Óc chim Cút)
19. Indigo: im đi ngố
20. Zuzini : Xù Zú Nè = Dù  Zin = Xù Zin
21. Hina : Hỉ Nả
22. Hora : Hô Răng hay Hôi Răng
23. Tensai : Tú Bà Teen hay Tiền Xài
24. Hanphathien123: Hận Phát Tiền hay Hận Phá Thiền
25.  minhvanbui  : Mình Vẫn Bùi, Mình Vô Bụi
26. chicken : Chít Kên, hay Gà Con
27. VANGELV: Văng Gèn
28. bialeduong : Bị liệt Dương  hay Bia lề đường
29. XingHieng: Xìình Heng, Xinh Hông?
30. Khoaivn : Khoai Nướng, Khoai Vô Nồi
31. monteristo16 : Mông Teo Đít  To hay Mông Tê
32. Tieu Thien : Tiểu Tiện
33. LegendAssasin: Lên Gân Sân Si   Liệng Giầy cho ta sin (bản quyền cũa Văng Gèn)
34. xiiangeliiix = xiên gở thịt
35. AngleChan: anh sờ chán
36. 50dollar : Nằm Mới Đô
37. Kaoruhp = Cáo Gù
38. cachua= Cá Chuối =  Cá Thúi =  Cái Chùa
39.hacrot3000= cà rốt 3 cân = Cách rốn 3 phân 
40. Quantaidongtay: quan tài đậy nắp = Quan tài Độg Đậy
41. Bangsu: Bằng sứ
42. 4ever: 4 em vợ = em ế vợ
43. ghosst_mcafee : Ghét Cà Phê
44. khietlan2003  : Khiếp Lắm
45. DeadlyHallow : Đít Ly Hai Lỗ
46. ThienSat: Thiến Dạt
47.  Oni_kei  : Ông Kỳ Kèo
48. thanmem : Thần Mền  Thân Mềm Mềm
49.  Saochoi : Sạo Chơi
50. Tapchoi : Táp Chổi
51. g4vrockycome: Rốc Con
52. fawcscow : Phao Câu,  Phát Cáu (bản quyền của Lên Gân Sân Si)
53. windlovecat = chuyên lấp cát = Chim Về Lo Cắt
54. werewolf: Què Quặt
55.Clapika: Pi cát chu
56. Tran Ngoc Son39: Ngốc Són
57. dungcac: Dùng Các
58. khoigame: Khỏi Gem
59. Bé Sil ú: Bé Sỉu
60. Kutung: Cụ Túng Tiền
61. Mad Cat J: Mặt Cát
62. tilun: Tí lùn
63. wxczxc: Đúp liu Xê (WC) hay Wép Cam
64. gapladie: gặp là ***
65. TowMater: Tào Mạc
66. tovadai: Tớ mà Dại, To và Dài
67. powermage: Báo ơ Mắc ma 
68.    Jonny chung: dây chùng
69.    Thangcloud: Thằng Lào
70.    Dajka: dái cá
71.    Cuongdr_8x: Cụ Ông dê
72.   holy one: hồ ly hay Hộ lý  Còi
73.    Boy cut3 lon3ly: boy cu teo, boi cu teo lông dài  ba ly
74.  MasterVinh :Mắt to kinh, Mau Tỏ Tình, Vinh Mặt Thẹo( gọi tắt là Mặt  Thẹo) 
75.  be_iu 0701 = Bìu Bảy = bé iu bảy bà = bế bảy bà
76.  BatleShip1992 : BácTồ
77.  tnquang = Tao.. người Quảng  = Tớ Người Quảng
78. Evas Aveuos  : Em vẫn Ế Vợ
79. 5châuvn : Nằm Chầu rìa
80. toilaanh : Tôi đá ảnh
81. banbe127: Bán Bè
82. Omaixup: Ôm Chai Húp
83. g4v-beatlove : Bít Lỗ vợ
84. lesinhtuan: Lê Sình
85. thanchet1989: Thân Bọ chét
86. LongAlex : Lòng Anh Lếch =  Lông Anh Lệch
87. zakumi: Gà Cúm
88. KurtCobain: Cô Ca In
89. [V]ampire : Ham Bia
90. blackcoat: Lách Cột
91. fabregas_1986  : Phát Rét
92. Nhlma : Nhím Ma
93. jchung : Giỗ Chung
94. longphicao: Lông Bị Cạo
95. cfantsanda  : cát sạn đá
96. solovodoi1988 : Sỏ Lỗ  hay Xuống Lỗ
97. DHT: Đầu hàng thôi = Đít Hơi  Thối
98. muonline28: mượn lại
99._JUN: Giun Dế
100. Azik = Ả Zịt
101. comebabylove : Cấm Em bít lỗ  = Cấm em bít lối = Cấm Bít Lỗ
102. Jed : Dép hay Dép Lào
103. MissLil : Đít Ly hay  Míc ky
104. WaywAy : Quây Quần hay Quậy Wa'
105.khunglong : Khu ngập Lông
106. Mon XX = Mỏ Xun Xoe, Mông Xoa Xoa, Mồm xun xun
107. Lavithan : Lãnh Vĩ Than = Lé vì ăn than = Lầm Vì Tham
108. satthat = Xa Thật = nát nát
109. cartoonkid = cá tồn kho = cạc tông
110. littlecat87: Lít Tồ
111. vulan155: Vui Lặn, Vú Nặn
112. meoluoi8x: Méo Lưỡi vì tám 
113. hamissu:Hai Đít Ku
114. linhdan2403:Lãnh Đạn,  Lính Đàn
115. vuaxaxeo: Vui Xui Xẻo
116. p0 p0 : Bánh bò
117. qminhhp: Quần  Mình hông phơi
118. tochatdl: Tổ Chuột, Tổ Chấy, To Xác ->>tổ chấy thời đại 
119. tieulong1176411 = tỉa lông
120. hmh_jxonline =hóc móng heo = hôn mỏ heo_xong ói luôn
121. TEAR -> Tỉa Rụng LôngThân,   Em Anh Rờ, Thích   Em Anh Rờ ,  Thách Em Ăn Ruồi
122. redstar  : Rách Tã
123. minrenew: Mình rẻ bèo
124. Cafe: Cá Phèn
125. hamissu: Há miệng Sún
126. LeTy  : Lé Tình
127. Tsuki8x: Tui Sợ Kiss
128. o0oDEADo0o: Đét Đi
129. voldermort28: Voi Đẻ Mót
130. dungdb: Đừng Đi Bụi
131. nolimit1: No Vì Mít
132. anhminhapv: Ăn Mảnh
133. rayan01vn: Ráng Ăn
134. newhope: Nắp Hộp
135. plka  : Pà Kố
136.  StephenXIII  : Táp Phân
137. pink lotus: Pin Láp Top
138. shannie: Chén Nĩa 
139. Constantinople: Con Săn Tình
140.  peachboymaster  : Boi Mắt To
141. BANGBANG: Bịt Bún
142. hell angel 111: Heo Ăn Gỗ
143. nguyễn long sơn 89: Lòng Sờn
144. lucky : Lắc Ly
145. pooh90 : Bùa Hóc
146. bluewings: Bỏ Lu Quên Rửa
147. bloodsky: Lút Cây
148. CNT135 : Xa tên 35
149. dungdinh: Đủng Đỉnh
150.  tthoang  : Thoang Thoảng
151. chetvigai: Chết vì Gai
152. hugocntt: Hủ Ngốc
153. Ruby_norman: Rượu Bia 
154. kenvin-sky-love: Ken ***
155. ThunderStorm : Thụng Đế 
156. phamvanvu89vn: Phàm Ăn
157. rockmantn91: Róc Mãn Tính
158.  hienflo  : Tiền Phở
159. hieplm: Hiệp Lò Mò = Hiệp Lờ Mờ



160. crazylove5011: Cà rá yêu nằm không chọt chọt ->>> Cà Rá
161. tranhieungan=Trán Hơi Ngắn--->>>   Trả Mười Ngàn
162. Thuanga1234pro= Thử Ăn Gà.. phát rồ -->> Thử Ăn Gà
163. diep_pipi1= Dì Ép bái bai --->> Dì Em Bay
164. hieupro1269:  Hiệu Rổ-->>   Hiểu Rồi
165. cruyff14 :  Cu 14 fân
166. orange291291=Ổ RẬN
167. macabom22= MẶT BỜM = MA CÀ  BÔNG = MẮC CƯA BOM
168. Abraham = Áp Ram = Ấp Ra Cám
169. pink lotus = Pin Láp Tóp
170. Nicky Kangta = Ních cây căm to = Cẳng To
171.  BANGBANG  = Bằn Bằn..
172.  ConOBien  = Cong Niềng  = Còn Nợ Tiền
173. Im9x = lò mò 
174. mr lazy = Móc ra chí
175.  bad_boy_pmq  = Bác bôi phấn
176.  sat  = Xa Anh Thôi
177.  o0_Ritter_0o = Đít To
178. superwitch000= Súp Gỏi Vịt
179. jesuanpha = Pha Cà Phê Sữa = Dế Sữa Ăn Phá
180. tiamo = Tý Mò = Tía Mò = Tý Anh Mò = Tỉa Mỏ


Vừa xấu_vừa kiêu_vừa điêu_vừa điệu 
em.yêu.anh_vì_thằng.bố.anh.giàu 
girl_tong_tien_thi_boy_tinh_tien 
Girl_lanh_gia_lam_boy_hoa_da 
cướpnganhang_mua kotex cho nàng
*


----------



## Xinh (6 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Những nicknames facebook độc đáo:*







Phát ngôn gây sốc của tín đồ Facebook Việt.






Câu giới thiệu toàn chữ "h" cực ấn tượng.






Lời nhắn nhủ tặng "người ấy" kìa.






Tạm dịch: "Mình là Ngọc rùa. Vui tính hiền lành tốt bụng. Bề ngoài lôi cuốn bí ẩn
nồng nàn. Bên trong nhạy cảm và dễ bị tổn thương".






Chẳng biết dịch nghĩa cái tên này thế nào nhỉ?






Cũng tâm trạng ra phết đấy.






Thêm một cái tên "độc" của dân mạng Việt.






Đọc mỏi mồm luôn í!






Phát ngôn "khó đỡ".






Xuất khẩu thành thơ.






Lời giới thiệu: "Xin chào các bạn gần xa. Trần Lê Ngọc Thắng chính là tên tui".






Hậu quả của việc nghĩ mãi chưa được cái tên hay.






Không muốn tò mò cũng phải tò mò.






Đang bức xúc chuyện gì rồi.






Ngã ngửa trước những cái tên "khó đỡ" của Facebook-er Việt.






"Na thơ ngây, dịu dàng như mây, mỗi tội không giống Tây".







Quảng cáo bản thân này.






Một cái tên nói lên tất cả.






Không ít hội ra đời cho bạn trẻ thích tên Facebook "độc" tụ họp.







Bạn ấy đánh vần tên mình nhá.






Sự thật có phải như vậy không?


----------



## Xinh (8 Tháng một 2013)

*Những nickname Yahoo độc đáo, hài hước nhất!*

*eh_conkia_laidaytaobao.taoyeumay (hú hồn )
choitaoha_taochoilaine_saccut
ngoi_trong_ho_xi_suy_nghi_tuong_lai (kinh dị )
girl_đanhda_haima_honghong (girl đanh đá 2 má hồng hồng )
dapket_muaPSchoanh
trai_nhaque_dideple_uong_cafe
toithetoichangyeuai_thatday
mo_nap_lu_thay_thang_cu_ngoi_chom_hom
onl_ma_0_gap_em_la_bye
demtanhon_choinhammevo (lại còn thía nữa )
monapquantai_honemlancuoi
ngoitrongtoilet_gaothettenem
anhxinloi_lolamemcobau (anh xin lỗi lỡ làm em có bầu ^.^)
anhchanhphudu_laixeludaopho_v1p
deptrai_hocgioi_khongcankhen

boyhn_thichchoitroi
banhmikho_aianthivo (bánh mì khô ai ăn thì vô)
yeuroibo_lachuyenho_phajkhongem (chuyện lớn đấy anh ạh )
boanh_xuianh_phaihon_em (bồ anh xui anh phải hôn em )
anhthechiyeuem_va_motvainguoinua
anh_di_xe_tho_nhin_em_di_xe_hoi
luctrong_thungrac_timxacemyeu (xyn người )

chaytheoxerac_timxacnguoiyeu
mocuachuongheo_thayxacemtreo_giongnhuconheo
quanduidichat_dutkhoatdeptrai quần đùi đi chat dứt khoát đẹp trai
ngoinhinchiecdep_nhonetdepnguoiiu
yeuemvatva_ketquanhukhong_hp
gagay_di_xemaý ( gà gáy đi xe máy)
nico_di_oto,( ni cô đi ô tô )
eobeo_anxoixeo (mèo béo ăn xôi xéo)
dethuong_tenlaHuong_bichanthuong (dễ thương - tên là Hương - bị chấn thương) 
chaytheoxelua_uongsuacuaem (chạy theo xe lửa _uống sữa của em)
chaytheoconcho_tuongdolaem (Chạy theo con chó tưởng đó là em!)
duongqua_dinovo_deococo_vaocomo(dương quá đi novo đèo cô cô vào cổ mộ)
b0y_h0bAo_dAjNa0_mAmNoN
Girlsexy_phucvutraidungduong ( Girlsexy_phục vụ trai đứng đường)
Chaytheoxerackeoxacanhve( chạy theo xe rác kéo xác anh về)
boydatinh_hangnghingirldeo(boy đa tình_hàng nghìn girl đeo) 
emladivayanhlagi(em là đỉ vậy anh là gì) 
chaytheoxelua_uongsuacuaem(chạy theo xe lửa uống sữa của em)
de0_thang_na0_c0_njck_gj0ng_ta0 ( *** thằng nào có nick giống tao  ) 

dapvocaydanhetdoilangtu( đập vỡ cây đàn hết đời lãng tử )
chayxelan_choemdaopho(chay xe lăn cho em dạo phố) *


----------



## thanhhuong121 (4 Tháng một 2014)

công nhận là toàn nick name độc :v


----------



## dongphucgiare (24 Tháng hai 2014)

hay quá[DOUBLEPOST=1393217467][/DOUBLEPOST]nhiều tên hay và lạ quá. saomình k nghĩ ra nhỉ? hehe ))


----------



## inside7 (24 Tháng hai 2014)

nhiều tên đọc chẳng hiểu nỗi là...


----------



## rulex mi (17 Tháng ba 2014)

có thể cho xin vài cái dùng chơi. thanks


----------



## tudongcongnghiep (18 Tháng ba 2014)

Toàn nịk hài hước thật. Tên lạ


----------



## bird (18 Tháng ba 2014)

*94. longphicao: Lông Bị Cạo =))*


----------



## minhanh2014 (19 Tháng ba 2014)

Đúng là toàn tên độc và lại không


----------



## hongocminh (7 Tháng tư 2014)

Mấy cái nick dài em cũng bái phục luôn á ha ha


----------



## VuThanhHuyen (14 Tháng tư 2014)

Đọc mấy cái tên này buồn cười quá, các bạn trẻ thật là sáng tạo quá


----------



## trantienht (14 Tháng tư 2014)

Chíchxongxốclănrachết_OMG


----------



## kithuat (26 Tháng tư 2014)

toàn tên dị vậy )


----------



## Mr Butter (3 Tháng sáu 2014)

Đệch, lắm thế


----------



## Boytimbanlk (4 Tháng sáu 2014)

Nhiều tên khó đọc thật. Thanks


----------



## kieuha01 (14 Tháng tám 2014)

Có mấy cái tên không hiểu gì hết trơn. Nhưng mà được cái lạ. & độc )


----------



## nhagiaulam (16 Tháng tám 2014)

hài đấy, mình cũng phải nghĩ một cái tên độc mới đc =))


----------



## namchelsea (19 Tháng mười hai 2014)

So Hot - Số Hưởng -->>> Sờ hột


----------



## sensiperfume (11 Tháng một 2015)

LOL ))


----------



## Selena Nguyen (13 Tháng một 2015)

liên tưởng phong phú thật...nhiều tên bựa chịu  không nổi


----------



## chi_hieu (4 Tháng ba 2015)

hahahaha ai mà nghỉ ra chắc cũng ko bình thường lắm đâu[DOUBLEPOST=1425482952][/DOUBLEPOST]cùng rãnh quá ha ) ngồi suy nghĩ ra những cái mắc cười


----------



## khongtrang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

mắc cười quá đê thôi heheee


----------

